# AT setup questions..



## Fry (Jun 12, 2010)

Fritschi Freerides are pretty durable. I have skied them in and out of area for years and never had a problem. I am 6' 1", 180 pounds. The most weight I have had on the bindings is probably about 220.


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

Do go by the Gear Exchange in Glenwood to see what they have on hand. A good place for used gear.


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

If you're not skiing inbounds and primarily touring for pow don't even think about a binding other than Dynafits. 

If you're touring for pow mount them on a big fat ski with tip and tail rocker. If you don't envision skiing much hard snow definitely just go for the full rocker setup.

Try on a bunch of AT boots and get the burliest AT boots that fit your foot. The boots are a limiting factor and the burliest AT boots aren't exactly stiff.

For touring for pow I ski a DPS Lotus 138 with Dynafit bindings and Dynafit Titan boots. That ski isn't exactly versatile and I take something else if I'm going to encounter much hard snow...but touring for anything but pow seems like wasted effort.


----------



## Fry (Jun 12, 2010)

Yep, I'm thinking about Dynafits since I have quit riding the lifts.


----------



## Fry (Jun 12, 2010)

And I would not buy used AT bindings or boots.


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

doublet said:


> If you're not skiing inbounds and primarily touring for pow don't even think about a binding other than Dynafits.
> 
> If you're touring for pow mount them on a big fat ski with tip and tail rocker. If you don't envision skiing much hard snow definitely just go for the full rocker setup.
> 
> ...


This is good advice. The newer Dynafit bindings go to 12 DIN, which are good for someone of your size. I also have the Titan boot and love it, but there are other options for burly boots, try them all on and get the one that fits right. As far as skis, thats probably the least important decision compared to boots and bindings, but lightweight and wide is the way to go. My choice is the PM Gear 186 Lhasa Pow.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 19, 2007)

*my .02*

lets start w/ skis. Id be lookn for somthing around 110 underfoot w/ at least some rocker in the tip. The range of modern pow skis is huge right now so defenetly shop around for something that you think will fit your style. For an ex-racer lookn to get back on it I'd look hard @ the K2 Sidestash.

binders: If cost is no object the dynafit system is the best the downside is you need a dynafit compatible boot and they are pricey. Fritchis are good but not enough for a guy who is 240 w/ size 13. I'd go w/ the marker dukes. not as good at touring as some of the others but they are bomber! and work w/ all boots.

boots: in my opion ski boots haven't chnaged at all since you last skied. I like stiff race boots that fit like a glove and haven't been able to find an AT boot to my liking yet. atomic and solomon are making a race style boot w/ a walk mode and a rubber sole that I 've been eyen. Scarpa and garmounts are great and worth a look. They are way way lighter and proly better for ridn sleds or be in crampons... Your boots are the most important part of you setup so take your time and find something you really like.

Good Luck


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

The Garmont Radium is dynafit compatible and pretty light. Some guys on TGR were talking about putting a big over bot on over their boots for sled riding. Might not be big enough to go over a size 13 ski boot.

Also from my limited sled experience, a straight tail can strap next to the seat cleaner, if you don't spring for the nicer racks.


----------



## bnskyles (Apr 16, 2010)

I think you should not look for an AT set up. You sound very good at snowboarding and should embrace that as a strength. i live in durango and there are some amazing split boarders that board every day here and embrace thier roots in the backcountry. Venture snowbords have some of the best boards out there and the change overs on the slopes are fast and easy. Do more research on split boards you wont be disapointed.


----------



## td (Apr 7, 2005)

Dynafit might be a pain in the ass if you're riding the sled a lot (i.e. shuttling runs) and slush builds up on the running boards, which can be common under certain powder and temperature conditions. If this happens, you'll likely find yourself chipping ice out of the tech fittings on your boots before every run. Not as big a deal if you're just using the sled for access and hiking from there. We use sleds for access a lot up here too, and the guys that shuttle a lot tend to use dukes, the downside being that you have to take your ski off to go from hiking to skiing, the upside being a bomber binding on par with most alpine bindings in strength and performance. Dynafits are way lighter, and a bit more finicky than any other binding, have a couple extra steps going from hike to ski mode and are not step in and go, but the people that ski them love them and geek out on how many grams they weigh and how much better they ski than fritschis (depending on how you use them you might not notice either). Fritschis would be in the middle in terms of weight, they are step in and ski like an alpine binding, change from hike to ski and back with the ski on your foot, but put your boot pretty high off the ski, which does affect the way they ski. I have fritschis and will be getting a pair of dynafits soon- the dynafits will be for lighter skis and longer tours and the fritschis will go on a pair of powder skis for snowmobile stuff and easy access vert.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanks everyone for the replies as it had been very helpful to me and given me a starting point.. Now it looks like a little surfing on google is needed to dial in my choices..

All of this is super good info yea thanks again..


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Forget the frischis. You're just too big for them. I come in at 200-210 with gear and used to have unintentional/unwanted releases way more than was acceptable. The Dukes are easily the best binding, but they're not bomber - lots of people including me have broken the plastic base plate. However, the Dukes are also extremely heavy. I'd say you need to make a choice - if you're mostly using a sled and doing side country, then take the Dukes. If you're truly touring with lots of vert and milage, then the Dynafits are the way to go. 

AT boots will be way better for sledding, but they are wimpy soft for hard downhill skiing. There's not a great in-between. Again, just decide what's more important - comfort and mobility or hard charging power. 

There's a zillion skis out there and I'd agree that many will do you well. Check out the Rossignol S7.
Joe


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

why not get a splitboard and stick with what you're good at right now instead of having the learn to ski pow again?

if a split is out, then i would go with the dynafits. the ones that go to 12 DIN are solid. i love mine.


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

I have a pair of Frischi Freerides you can have for cost. Approx $150. I've upgraded to Marker Dukes.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

I love the BD skis. I use the Verdict but they don't have a rocker like the DPS or S7 but they float like the best and have good stiffness if you do any skinning or get into steeps. The verdicts come too small for your requirements so I'd suggest the Zealot or higher up the big mountain food chain.


----------



## KUpolo (May 24, 2005)

For what I do strength is more important than weight. I went Black Diamond Factor boots. They were the stiffest I could find. I also like the boa on the liner. It keeps your foot in place while in walk mode. 

For bindings I went with the Marker Duke. It not so much an A/T binding as much as it is the beefiest downhll binding they make which also happens to have A/T capability. I can land hard or ski icy moguls on this binding and it won't break. Most A/T set ups do not work for that.


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

the_dude said:


> why not get a splitboard and stick with what you're good at right now instead of having the learn to ski pow again?


Safety and functionality. You are a much better partner if you are on skis. Your rescue time is much faster. Splits are cool and fun to ride, but if your buddy gets buried, the amount of time it takes to turn a board to skis could be the difference between life and death. With the new skis, re-learning a new discipline isn't that bad.

I'd definitely recommend dynafit bindings. I like softer boots, so I guess that kind of falls into preference. Skis are kind of the same (that said... if they're bc specific, I'd recommend fat and floaty).


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanks again for all the info it has been very helpful.. I think that I am going to start with the boots first and I have tried a few on - soon will be trying a bunch more on. Man are they pricey... I am lookin at the dynafit titan, zzero, or the garmont endorphin to see how they fit and then start to demo bindings/ski's once I get my boots... Kinda excited to get back into skiing.

As far as the split as a option - I have a venture that works well but I am looking to get back into skiing for many reasons with kiddo's, touring, and fun being the main reasons. For the big lines and big pow days my snowboard/sled combo will still be the tool of choice... I find most of my hiking once I get off a sled - is done in true billygoat fashion with ice axes so I would not be able to skin up that stuff anyway as it is too steep for anything but hikin with my gear on my back.. It just seems like the low angel trees would still be fun on ski gear and I have worn out the low angel pow on my sled/snowboard. I also want to be able to traverse with out takin off the equipment. Also poles - man they have to come in handy sometimes ....

Thanks again everyone..


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

sounds like you've got it figured out. i'm sure you know this but in case.....if dynafit is an option for bindings, make sure you get boots that are compatible.


----------



## Shitouta (Apr 17, 2008)

The ultimate touring binding.


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

Shitouta said:


> View attachment 3167
> The ultimate touring binding.


 Slow down. That is the ultimate tele touring binding. When it comes to ultimate AT touring (or any touring really) nothing beats tech style bindings like Dynafit.


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey RDnek...check out the second hand gear shop in silverthorne. They have the best selection of second hand BC gear that I've seen.


----------



## Ben-Lucks-a-Bitch (Jan 28, 2011)

Do not listen to shitouta, He is a huge bitch and could not tell the difference between a AT setup and a dogs ass. Take your telemark bullshit and go dance in the flowers you hippie.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Ben-Lucks-a-Bitch said:


> Do not listen to shitouta, He is a huge bitch and could not tell the difference between a AT setup and a dogs ass. Take your telemark bullshit and go dance in the flowers you hippie.


You just made me spit coffee out my noze... Funny.. Sometimes I love the buzz!

Also thanks for the advice about the shop in silverton I am heading over that way and will check it out..


----------



## Fry (Jun 12, 2010)

Ben-Lucks-a-Bitch said:


> Do not listen to shitouta, He is a huge bitch and could not tell the difference between a AT setup and a dogs ass. Take your telemark bullshit and go dance in the flowers you hippie.


Knee dippin tree fairies...


----------



## hartle (May 8, 2006)

that ben kid. talk about ass patroling
hes just a humble shit talker smart ass


----------



## Shitouta (Apr 17, 2008)

Damn right


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

How many tele skiers does it take to change a light bulb?











1, but it takes forever, after each turn they stop and talk about how cool that turn was.


----------



## Shitouta (Apr 17, 2008)

drop the knee, squat to pee baby.


----------



## KUpolo (May 24, 2005)

Saw an awesome new product at SIA this week. Basically it is a metal plate that you can mount any downhill binding on. You then mount the plate to your skis. The plate is hinged at the toe and has a latch on the heel. It turned any downhill binding set up in to an AT setup. It was super burly. Great idea. I'll see if I can find the name of the company.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I've not seen this, but I'm skeptical. First you're taking the weight of a full alpine binder and adding more weight via a piece of steel. Second the hinged toe must be out in front of the longest toe piece which may make a funny flexing point.

Good idea, but I bet it misses the mark.


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

Second the dynafits...also the dukes/barons...I hate seeing people hype up the dukes as though they are tougher than alpine bindings though. Anything with more moving parts has more shit to wear out and/or break and the duke is no exception. However, they are great at doing what they are made for. The dynafit setup may be a little weird to get used to and probably won't hold up to full on resort use but they are awesome touring bindings.


----------



## KUpolo (May 24, 2005)

Dave Frank said:


> I've not seen this, but I'm skeptical. First you're taking the weight of a full alpine binder and adding more weight via a piece of steel. Second the hinged toe must be out in front of the longest toe piece which may make a funny flexing point.
> 
> Good idea, but I bet it misses the mark.


Here's a video of the product I was able to find. I guess they aren't launching until next winter. I liked how easy the tour mode was to get in to versus my Dukes. You don't have to clip out of the binding to switch modes. It will save all the downhill bindings I have lying around and thought I would not use since I have gone to an AT set up when I am working.

YouTube - MFD Ski binding - ispo BrandNew Awards


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

pretty sweet setup KUpolo, but it does look heavy...


----------



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

*Dukes are the best, the din goes to 16.*

Tele-skiing is really slow...sometimes I see a good tele skier and they decide to ski in the back seat and make regular high speed alpine turns for fun. Whats the point? Touring skis are made for touring and downhill skis are made for downhill. Cross overs are a lost cause, unless you are a hard-core rando-racer...Get a big pair of downhill skis and put the dukes on them, use a stiff race boot and forget about the extra weight. The extra pounds make little difference at 60mph...who cares about 1.5lbs I eat more for breakfast. I weigh about 200 with gear. I crank my dukes down to 16 and click in...this is the biggest improvement to skiing I have not lost a ski yet this season. I live on the mountain and ski at least three days a week. I have broken the dukes four times 1.the track 2.the lever 3.the toe pad and 4. the toe pad again. Every time marker has given me the parts to fix them the same day or the next mourning...I am on my third pair and I would not change...I have ejected when needed in the past...I have tried all kinds of other bindings in the past and they are all weaker and I spend all my time fixing broken bindings...Get the dukes and you can charge in walk mode like a knee dropping fool. or click in to ski mode for full speed fun.


----------



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

I am going to pick up AT bindings this week for my High Society FR I like the dukes Bank have you tried the new tours. I like the look want to know if their as tough. I dont really care too much about weight as opposed to performance. 
... Shawn


----------



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

No, I haven't tried the tours...if they are light-weight it means they will break easier. Marker suggested I replace my titanium plates with steel because they are heavier duty...Every binding breaks eventually...Today I went on a tour with Dimitry, he already has a broken down pair of Alpine Trekers, NaXos and a broken down pair of Dukes in his quiver. So, he took out his Fritschi Freerides that he recently fixed a walkmode problem for $60. This afternoon he blew apart the entire binding while cartwheeling in first creek drainage, it caused a real yard sale...It was scary to see that wreckage just below the crux of the chute in the slide path; It was the result of lightweight plastic on $459 bindings...When he got to the bottom with one ski, he mumbled "F*ckn' Fritschis, wish I had my Dukes" I ate shit off the same three foot crown two chutes over and tomahawked three full rotations and came out skiing with all my gear thanks to the Dukes...I wish there was an easy solution...I think the answer might be a split board.


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

KUpolo said:


> Saw an awesome new product at SIA this week. Basically it is a metal plate that you can mount any downhill binding on. You then mount the plate to your skis. The plate is hinged at the toe and has a latch on the heel. It turned any downhill binding set up in to an AT setup. It was super burly. Great idea. I'll see if I can find the name of the company.


Boulder's Backcountry Access had a better answer with their Alpine Trekkers at least a decade ago. Take the weight off your skis and put them in the pack for the downhill and the pivot point is inside your DH binding. I had a pair in my pre-tele days and they worked great. As far as I know, they're still selling them.


----------



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

Not sure the split is the way to go im going back to skiing after years of riding and split boarding.Pros and cons to everything i guess


----------



## tacocat (May 26, 2008)

That might be the first time I have heard someone say that Alpine Wreckers work great. They work for short tours but are pretty sloppy especially on a traverse. The good news is you can find them used prety easily because everyone who buys them sells them to get AT bindings after a few tours. 

That new plate looks cool I like the stack height but the pivot point seems like it will make for some awkward stepping. Also a little rich for my blood.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

My buddy just say these MFD things at the ski show. He said the weight is super light, other than you'll have your full alpine binder weight.

Con= $300
Pro= for minimal extra, you can get additional toe pieces that alow them to move from ski to ski easily. 

The pivot is above and to the side of the toe piece, so it seems like a decent pivot point, without alot of extra height.

This may all be obvious in the video, but I didn't watch it.


----------



## KUpolo (May 24, 2005)

Dave Frank said:


> My buddy just say these MFD things at the ski show. He said the weight is super light, other than you'll have your full alpine binder weight.
> 
> Con= $300
> Pro= for minimal extra, you can get additional toe pieces that alow them to move from ski to ski easily.
> ...


Yep. They have eliminated as much metal as possible by putting holes in it while maintaining necessary strength. They were light and strong. As I said, I was pretty impressed and will probably pick up a set for my work skis next season.


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

tacocat said:


> That might be the first time I have heard someone say that Alpine Wreckers work great.


They got me up the hill with my full alpine setup, which seems to be the point of these MFD's. And once I got there, I wasn't skiing with a hinged slab of metal between my bindings and skis, which seems like it could be problematic. Maybe it's the shit--somebody drop 300 bones on a pair and post how it works out for you...


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

I think those plates are silly...can't wait to see someone come in my shop and ask me to mount dukes to them


----------

